# Soundtrack/music



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

What is everyone using this year for music? Ambient/orchestral vibe or fun cheese party songs or metal/punk? One artist in particular or you do your own custom mix?

Share!


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm pooling my varied halloween music resources and making one or two mix cds with horror movie themes, cheesy party songs, and some darker orchestral pieces I feel qualify. I'll also be borrowing from some movie scores like Harry Potter, Pirates of the Caribbean, the Avengers, and New Moon. I'll also be throwing in some of Meatloaf's spoken skits that are interspersed on his albums. They are humorous, but with a creepy theme.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a great FX CD an audio buddy of mine put together for me a while back. It's completely creepy, very atmospheric and goes well with my display. I throw in a bit of Amon Tobin's Bloodstone as well.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I tend to mix down a variety of sounds for a creepy/haunted ambient texture (wind, crickets, wolves howling, thunder, creaking doors, etc.), and occasionally put in clavichord, harpsichord, and pipe organ music as though it's coming from a distance. I don't want the sounds to overpower the rest of the work, just support it.


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Pffft ... I've really gone overboard on this one. I've been working for three years on a mix that went from a few CDs in length to over 20 ... I just keep finding great stuff!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

My goal is to have a background atmospheric track with a "show" track every 10 minutes or so...


----------



## HalloweenHaunter (Mar 6, 2011)

I use music from Gore Galore.. Love it! And it is all Royalty Free.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Me too HH. They have some amazingly good recordings. We used a combo of the cave and the sanitarium last year and it was fantastic.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm with fontgeek on this one, less the clavichord and harpsichord. I'll do custom mixes and combine a variety of things, screams, growls, some low frequency "droaning", thunder....just to set the mood


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Just came across this site with royalty-free music. Tracks are 3-4 minutes long.

http://incompetech.com/music/royalty-free/?genre=Horror


----------



## Heatfreakk3 (Sep 16, 2012)

I usually make my own CD mix as well using the creepy sounds, screams, chains, howls, ect. I do like that link warrent just put up! Especially the first one.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I am using Jerry Vayne's music this year. Also a little White Zombie.


----------

